# If you could have one breakfast every day for the rest of your life...



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

...what would it be?

I've never liked breakfast (and usually skipped it) until earlier this year, when I discovered just how amazing properly cooked grits could be. Now it's my go-to nearly every morning, so my answer would be: Grits cooked with a little garlic and onion powder, salt, a healthy dose of cayenne, finished with a knob of butter and a bit of cheddar cheese, and served with a piping hot cup of strong, black coffee.

What's yours?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Dry toast with honey and a cup of coffee!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bacon, Egg & Cheese Omelette w/ Tabasco
Biscuit and Home Fries!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Bacon, Egg, Sausage, Haggis, Black pudding, fried bread, baked neans, hash brown and a glass bottle of irn bru.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Booyaa said:


> Bacon, Egg, Sausage, Haggis, Black pudding, fried bread, baked neans, hash brown and a glass bottle of irn bru.


Most excellent breakfast. The funny thing is, I could tell you were a Scotsman before I even looked at your profile! :biggrin1:

I know that irn bru is a carbonated beverage, but what does it taste like?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am going to say an omlette...maybe Texas Omlette with a side of bacon, home fries and a chocolate milk!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

my dad's pancakes and bacon w/ oj on a Saturday morning watching cartoons


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Partagas short coffee black Egg Whites and Ham!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Most excellent breakfast. The funny thing is, I could tell you were a Scotsman before I even looked at your profile! :biggrin1:
> 
> I know that irn bru is a carbonated beverage, but what does it taste like?


Haha, it is a bit of a giveaway!

It's hard to describe the taste of irn bru. I'm not sure there is any comparable taste in nature. It is a sugary treat unlike any other. Perfect for curing a hangover.


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

Steak and Eggs. With a nice coffee and glass of cold milk.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

coffee followed by homemade biscuits from grandma and sausage gravy with a side of whole milk... we're ignoring health implications, right? ;>


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

^^ What he said! ^^


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Most excellent breakfast. The funny thing is, I could tell you were a Scotsman before I even looked at your profile! :biggrin1:
> 
> I know that irn bru is a carbonated beverage, but what does it taste like?


Irn-Bru - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Partagas short coffee black Egg Whites and Ham!


Tony, man, you can make me breakfast anytime!! :lol:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

My favorite breakfast, which is no longer offered after new ownership, was scrambled eggs with lobster, shrimp, scallops, peppers & hot sauce. The place is right on the bay and it was always so fresh. I had it almost every Sunday morning with coffee, toast & a bloody mary which also had 2 cocktail shrimp hanging off of it.

Then the place was sold and now it sucks.

I could eat that every morning forever.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

^^ That sounds incredible ^^

Don't think my wallet could afford it every day though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> ^^ That sounds incredible ^^
> 
> Don't think my wallet could afford it every day though.


Didn't think about that, LOL. While it was a steal to get all that for $20, I couldn't pay that daily. But since it's gone, :dunno:


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Eggs Benedict, side of bacon, coffee......and a good cigar afterwards.....


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys have me think I waaaay underreached my breakfast choice!!

Seriously though: I loves me some biscuits and sausage gravy. I once drove four hours for a plate of it (took several co-workers with me, in two vehicles). Think I'm making it for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

+infinity on the eggs and seafood conglomerate. That is the definition of paradise.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

for me it would be hearty rustic bread, no franz or wonderbread, with butter and slcied meat. And again, not butterball or crappy cold cuts, but artisan meat you get from the meat and cheese monger. 

Add a sliced tomato with oninons add some salt and pepper and i'm in heaven.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Seems like this is a good thread to put up the photo of one of my last breakfasts in Vegas.

Sage fried chicken and bacon waffles... Delicious, and it defeated me.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I 'll stick with Tony, I eat egg whites probably 2-3 times per week. Other than that it's protein bars so I'd do about 10 egg whites and a grilled ham steak every morning with a huge cup of coffee and a quart of Vodka and Grapefruit juice. Then follow it up with a Diplo # 2 and another coffee.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

David_ESM said:


> Seems like this is a good thread to put up the photo of one of my last breakfasts in Vegas.
> 
> Sage fried chicken and bacon waffles... Delicious, and it defeated me.


Now you're just being cruel, and it's completely uncalled for.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Seems like this is a good thread to put up the photo of one of my last breakfasts in Vegas.
> 
> Sage fried chicken and bacon waffles... Delicious, and it defeated me.


YOU WENT TO HASH HOUSE A GO GO!!!! :banana:

Was that not the most awesome meal EVER? The maple syrup reduction? The bacon in the waffles? The green onion sticking to EVERYTHING?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

On the radio this morning they were talking about beans on toast...I guess it is another english thing. Oh, and Spotted Dick...


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

primetime76 said:


> On the radio this morning they were talking about beans on toast...I guess it is another english thing. Oh, and Spotted Dick...


Spotted Dick is more common than you'd think. But then, I _am_ a nurse... :bolt:


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

For me it would be biscuits with sausage gravy with lots of black pepper on top with a side of bacon cheddar grits!!! And a glass of sweet iced tea!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Spotted Dick is more common than you'd think. But then, I _am_ a nurse... :bolt:


Can't you put a "gravy" on it to get rid of the spots?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't really care what the meal is. It MUST be served with fresh black coffee, a partagas short (yum) and most importantly seved by the lovely Jennifer aniston dressed in the suit God gave her (double yum)!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

bcannon87 said:


> For me it would be biscuits with sausage gravy with lots of black pepper on top with a side of bacon cheddar grits!!! And a glass of sweet iced tea!


Damnit, it won't let me hit ya again, Billy. :mad2:

While I'd replace the iced tea with black coffee, that is the best breakfast ever, right there!!

Hmmm..spotted dick with gravy....Erm...yum? lol


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

It's probably cheating but.....
One breakfast for me would be the buffet line at County Buffet.....
Techically it's one breakfast for the rest of my life...


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> On the radio this morning they were talking about beans on toast...I guess it is another english thing. Oh, and Spotted Dick...


Even better when you have cheesey beanos! baked beans on toast covered in cheese! Delicious.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Bloody Mary on the beach with a Padron 64 Diplomatico maduro.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

2 eggs over easy on top of half of a boneless skinless chicken breast, biscuits and gravy, hash browns, sausage, wheat toast dry with a selection of jams, and one piece of french toast with legit maple syrup. Maybe a little cup of mixed fruit (gotta watch my sexy figure).

Oh, and a water, coffee, and OJ.

Damn... now I'm hungry.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Either a proper Irish Breakfast or Eggs Benedict.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Quality Biscuits in Gravy, Scrambled eggs with melted cheese and bacon, Maine blueberry pancakes with maple or bluebeery syrup and Dominican coffee with cream.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Damn Matt... Why not just say "all breakfast foods"?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Damn Matt... Why not just say "all breakfast foods"?


Cuz that would be too easy. Us llamas consume a crapload of food. I figure if its the same breakfast every day then why now get everything and therefor have options :madgrin:


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Colorado omlette from IHOP, hash browns, extra crispy and rye toast. Also hot sauce and A1 steak sauce to put on the omlette. Coffee and Diet coke.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

*Mexicans got it down*
Chilaquiles
Huevos machacado
Papas con huevos
Refritos con queso
Salsa verde y rojo
pico
Harina y maize tortillas fresco 
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Damnit, it won't let me hit ya again, Billy. :mad2:
> 
> While I'd replace the iced tea with black coffee, that is the best breakfast ever, right there!!
> 
> Hmmm..spotted dick with gravy....Erm...yum? lol


It is heaven on a plate!!! Best stuff ever!! Thank ya sir!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Dry toast with honey and a cup of coffee! And a Partagas Short!


Damnit... Or maybe buttered toast with orange marmalade and a cup of black tea, with a desert of an HdM Epicure No 1.

Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

The breakfast I already have 4-5x each week:

Quaker Old Fashioned Oats, made with boiling skim / soy milk + water
Dried fruit (usually a mix of blueberries, cherries + cranberries)
Freshly made Kona blend coffee


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Easy - Fruity Pebbles

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife's scrambled omelettes and my mom's blintzs..... holy crap now I'm hungry!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Booyaa said:


> Even better when you have cheesey beanos! baked beans on toast covered in cheese! Delicious.


At our local Wegmans (here in the States), they stock Heinz Curry Beanz. I love them on a crisp, buttered crumpet (or an English Muffin, in a pinch)with a poached egg on top...all that lovely yolk runs down over the beans, making this incredible sauce for the crumpet...yummmmm.


----------



## Goodkat (Sep 3, 2010)

If I don't have to pay for it and barring health concerns: Bagel & cream cheese, sausage & feta omlette, diced (not shredded) hashbrowns, and a bo-berry biscuit all served with yerba mate and topped off with a cuban coffee.

If I do have to pay for it: yerba mate and a Big 100 Super cookie crunch protein bar.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm easy, French Toast and Bacon


----------

